# Painted wood walls - couldn't take the depressing darkness!



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Me too.... except when I'm trying to sleep.....lol

Looks good!

DM


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Mrs1885! 

That's looking much more cheerful! I like it! 

I hope you'll show more pics as you progress.

I like the nautical theme too.

Barb


----------



## cocobolo (Dec 16, 2008)

mrs1885 said:


> We did a good bit of stuff to the house before we started taking pictures of it. One of the first things I did that I did kind of photo was painting the great room.
> 
> You walk into a huge room when you come in the front door. Well, now you do. Before you walked into the great room and there was a horrid dark wood book case and tacky gold plastic barrier in the living room part. I ripped it out and I'm only partially finished. Still need to have the handyman guy come put in another short bank of kitchen cabinets and the pantry to close off the old back hall which moves the entrance to the guest bathroom to the living room from the kitchen. I think walking through a kitchen to go to and from a bathroom is just gross.
> 
> ...


You may or may not be able to lighten the wood, as it may be a naturally dark wood. As wood ages, it does tend to darken.

Perhaps if you do refinish it and try for a lighter colour and you're still not happy with it, why not just lay down a light coloured area rug?


----------



## mrs1885 (Jan 2, 2011)

cocobolo said:


> You may or may not be able to lighten the wood, as it may be a naturally dark wood. As wood ages, it does tend to darken.
> 
> Perhaps if you do refinish it and try for a lighter colour and you're still not happy with it, why not just lay down a light coloured area rug?


I looked at some of them in the store the other day. I'd love to put one down now, but we run a pet rescue and still have a few dogs in the house. I know if I try to put one down now it'll be ruined, so when the last of the dogs leave - they're going in two weeks - those area rugs are going in the living room and dining room and a runner in the foyer! :thumbsup:


----------



## cocobolo (Dec 16, 2008)

mrs1885 said:


> I looked at some of them in the store the other day. I'd love to put one down now, but we run a pet rescue and still have a few dogs in the house. I know if I try to put one down now it'll be ruined, so when the last of the dogs leave - they're going in two weeks - those area rugs are going in the living room and dining room and a runner in the foyer! :thumbsup:


Well, that certainly explains why you wouldn't have rugs in there now!


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I think maybe a crocheted "rag" rug might be a good idea for now, cheap, washable and disposable if they get too bad!
If you're interested, you can crochet your own from old rags, t-shirts, etc. too! If you don't know how, the helpful folks at www.craftforum.com could likely help with that as well.

DM


----------

